# MSviking P'cola International Report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Had a great time, as always the folks at PBGFC put on an excellent event! Due to weather and work I had three of my crew bail at last moment, leaving me, Barret, my two daughters, niece and one of their friends, so me Barret and 4 teenage girls! We left out Thur night headed for the FAD that has been near the Spur for months now. Plan was to catch bait on the FAD and live bait near there. Well, we get there and the FAD is gone! Had been there 24 hrs before! We tried to make bait anyway with zero luck. Headed to the rip south of the spur that Hilton's and Roff's showed. It was an amazing looking color change. We fished it all day Friday and caught maybe 1/2 dozen or so dolphin, had a wahoo demolish a Black Bart El Squid but we were not able to land it.

As rough as the seas were, (every bit of solid five footers) we put out the sea anchor Friday night and slept like babies. A sea anchor is a must in my book!

Next morning lighting was everywhere with seas high and tight so we started trolling north and returned early.

Congrats to the boats that pulled it together (Reel Fuelish, Privateer & Plumb Crazy and others)

Now home to rest, MBGFC Jr. Saturday and then the Blue Marlin Grand Championship following week. :thumbsup:

Robert

The little black boat icon in the middle was us, tons of electricity!









My daughter learning to gaff a dolphin









My nieces's mahi









Awesome looking rip!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

cool reporet and pics capt.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll did fine Robert. Good seeing you the other night.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Good report and it was nice to finally meet you yesterday.


John


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Yikes. Lightning stinks, but you made it work


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice dolphin...tough fishing. Good job. It was rough lol 🌊🌊🌊


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice capt. How big is that bull? And tell Barrett I said keep up the good work.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice job look forward to seeing yall at captains meeting friday night


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for fishing with us again and great pics of the never ending line! Good luck the rest of the year and catch em up!!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great report Robert and awesome rip..We saw y'all put the big dauphin in the boat. Either me or Jeff will put up a report as soon as we go through our pics and Video Team Breathe Reel Deep.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job!!! Love seeing you out there fishing with your family!!! That's what it's all about!'


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Robert, it was nice meeting you Thursday. Looking at the weather pic, we were about 20 miles due east of you at the same time. We ran around it to the west and called it early. We got beat up pretty good Friday morning. I'll post a report a little later.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Great report Robert! Love the pics and the story behind it. Went to the weigh-in Saturday afternoon but you had already headed back to Orange Beach. Enjoyed speaking with you on the phone and good luck the next couple of weeks!


----------

